# Regular Season Game Thread #4: Houston @ Memphis



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Houston*







(1-2)





































*Memphis*







(1-2)




































Preview


> *Battier returns to Memphis as Rockets face Grizzlies*
> MEMPHIS, Tennessee (Ticker) - After five campaigns with the Memphis Grizzlies, Shane Battier was traded to the Houston Rockets in the offseason.
> 
> Battier will face his old team for the first time Tuesday when the Rockets visit the Grizzlies in a matchup of 1-2 squads.
> ...


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Yao will beast the grizzlies.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Stro might still be sitting out this game with a runny nose, so Hakim Warrick will probably start instead. Actually, Hakim's likely played his way into the starting lineup permanently, so if Stro's even healthy, he'd probably be our guy off the bench.

Jake sucks, so I don't expect to see him more than 12 minutes tonight. He might foul out by then. If that's the case, the biggest guy we have on the bench is Alexander Johnson, who's strong as an ox but just 6'9.

It'll be cool to at least see Battier in the Forum again.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

PriceIsWright said:


> Yao will beast the grizzlies.


Yeah, but the question is...Will the _Rockets_ beast the Grizzlies?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

No Chuck in the starting line up tonight?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Rawse said:


> Stro might still be sitting out this game with a runny nose
> 
> It'll be cool to at least see Battier in the Forum again.


I know Rudy is a good player but I really think you all having to take Stromile in the trade was the raw end of that deal! LOL He seems to be such a baby.

Battier I think will play good for the Memphis crowd.. plus he's coming off a big game against NOK... so maybe he will be inspired!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

i like the stro show


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

chn353 said:


> i like the stro show


If it was an every game show, I would have liked it too.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Stro Show is apparently on tonight!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

YES!!

20,10 from stro. dominate the rockets


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Come on Rafer "Mavs" Alston, we need you to show up today. As well as Tracy "Orlando" Mcgrady. If those two show up, then we should get the win against a severely understrength Grizzles. It will also be interesting to see if Rudy Gay has a good night.

We need a win here, to get back on track, and keep in touch with SA and NO.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

t-mac ... CLANK CLANK what else is new


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

So what's Bonzi's problem this time? Just saw him in suit on bench


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

supposedly so deep yet Kirk Snyder is running iso's


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

wtf is tracy "The Chucker" Mcgrady doing

I need to know cause I traded LBJ for Yao and Tracy in fantasy.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

come on guys.. I was reading enough negativity over at Clutchfans... can we please not say anything but negative thoughts here... 

who are we van gundy-ites?

Edit... okay I just realized I wrote that wrong! LOL Can we please have some positive thoughts! ::Big Grin::


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Man, those refs call way too many fouls. :raised_ey


----------



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

HAyes seems to have fine game. I`m following the box score online. Can someone give his opinions on performances???

It seems T-mac is screwing it again, and Yao is so-so, from here looks like the supporting cast is carrying the team.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

we are too inconsistent...we keep letting them back into the game. I hope we can grind out a win here.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

TMac made 2 FT's, I'm happy now.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am loving Chucks stat line... Niiiice :biggrin:


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Yao has 24pts 8/14 8/8 FT....give the ball to HIM!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

hmm..


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Could Hayes be the next Barkley??


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

yaontmac said:


> Could Hayes be the next Barkley??


hell no


----------



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

yaontmac said:


> Could Hayes be the next Barkley??


Few games to tell. But not even ein his best days he can compare.

I think game is ours. Despite horrible game for Alston n Tmac.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Why is Head shooting 3pt's at a time like this?? They make a couple 3pt's in the Mavs game and they think they're the Phoenix Suns!


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Bonzi didn't play?? I guess JVG was afraid to lose this one :biggrin:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

bonzi was dressed in street clothes


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Well, that's one more game added to Tracy-haters' body of evidence.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't know, it seems Tracy is finding his role in the team with so many well rounded role players added over the off season. I think we should give him more time.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

On the other note, Howard only played 7 minutes off the bench tonight. If there is a roster change, you know what will happen...
I am surprise that JVG benched Novak the entire game when our 3pt% was very ugly.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Need to see more of that last play by McGrady.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

seriously guys stop bashing T-Mac. How can you hate on him just because he's not playing at the level he once was? He's still doing other things to help the team, still a leader, and still playing with a team-first attitude. Just think back about how Stevie Franchise was when he was here and maybe you'll appreciate more what T-Mac means to this team.

As for the game, good win. I hope Gumby doesn't plan on sitting Bill and Novak on the bench permanently...


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> seriously guys stop bashing T-Mac. How can you hate on him just because he's not playing at the level he once was? He's still doing other things to help the team, still a leader, and still playing with a team-first attitude. Just think back about how Stevie Franchise was when he was here and maybe you'll appreciate more what T-Mac means to this team.
> 
> As for the game, good win. I hope Gumby doesn't plan on sitting Bill and Novak on the bench permanently...



I like what Van Gundy did. He saw that the team was lacking chemistry and comfort so he went with veteran Rockets with no new faces. 

I also gotta say though that the offense just looks too structured. A JVG trade-mark. Why couldnt we go with a freer flowing offense? Especially when TMac has the ball in his hands. I was surprised to see him call for an iso to clear some room and he took advantage of it. I think if JVG is confident in TMac as a play-maker, he loosens his reigns and let TMac make the decisions on the floor. Play your structured team defense all game and play structured offense when TMac is out of the game, but when he's in the game, let the play-maker be the play-maker.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

24 turnovers. Unacceptable


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm not bashing Tracy. I'm just anxious for this team when we go up against better teams. Keep in mind that Memphis is not in the better half of this league. What happens when we go up against the Spurs or Suns with this high level of turnovers and poor shooting? We're not going to cut it in those situations without Tmac playing well.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Interesting that Bonzi put on the IR with Sura and JLIII. Rumor is that JVG and Bonzi met and agreed that he still needs a little more time.

Chuck Hayes is awesome for his size.

Hakim Warrick is pretty good.

Ugly game but, a "W" is a "W". Let's keep it rolling.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

tmac just needs to get into groove again


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

As the token pessimist, I have to say that my growing concern is for Yao's rebounding. I had to bite my tongue when Dampier and Chandler took rebounds from him, but tonight, he wasn't able to get boards in traffic. He goes up, but he can't come down with the ball. It either gets slapped away or he can't even get a grip on it. This is against the likes of Jake Tsakilidas. I'm not liking.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> As the token pessimist, I have to say that my growing concern is for Yao's rebounding. I had to bite my tongue when Dampier and Chandler took rebounds from him, but tonight, he wasn't able to get boards in traffic. He goes up, but he can't come down with the ball. It either gets slapped away or he can't even get a grip on it. This is against the likes of Jake Tsakilidas. I'm not liking.


at least Hayes is getting boards, 11 in 25 minutes not bad but that does mean even 6'6 Chuck is out-rebounding Yao in traffic


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Tracy Mcgrady Stat line

6-15 FG 0-4 3ptfg 7-9 ft 19 pts 
9 reb and 4 assists

40% from the field is better than the 30%'s hes been chucking up lateley, 0-4 3fg is still bad but on the bright side 7-9 ft. He's working his way back.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

T-mac's getting better yep but I was most impressed by Chuck Hayes.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> This is against the likes of Jake Tsakilidas.


JT didn't play much AT all. Like 7-10 minutes tops?? Yao was banging against smaller guys.

Edit: Checked the box, he played 10 minutes.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> He goes up, but he can't come down with the ball. It either gets slapped away or he can't even get a grip on it.


Remember, Yao has small hands for a dude that is 7'6. I think it is also a consistency thing. When he is agressive he can match anyone's intensity but, other nights like tonight he allows himself to get pushed around.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

I'd be more worried if we were getting outrebounded as a team, but keep in mind Houston outrebounded Memphis 45-33. Yao isn't a player who cares about individual stats, which is a great thing.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

We got all those rebounds cause of Chuck Hayes  but whats the ROckets record if they play back to back wins from 2 years ago.


----------

